

Cliq - jsingleton
http://www.justcliq.com/

======
jsingleton
Saw these guys present last night. The press release gives a good overview:
[http://www.justcliq.com/press/#general-press-
release](http://www.justcliq.com/press/#general-press-release)

"Cliq is a touch sensitive smartphone case... It's completely wireless, you'll
never need to charge it..."

